
pinMOS memory can be written and read optically or electrically - rajnathani
https://optics.org/news/10/11/40
======
rajnathani
OLEDs are used to achieve this. A key point made about its performance
characteristics and potential applications:

> Currently, a lifetime of more than 104 read-write erase cycles is possible,
> and the memory states can be maintained and differentiated over 24 hours.
> Experimental results show that the pinMOS memory principle as a reliable
> capacitive storage medium is promising for future applications in electronic
> and photonic circuits such as neuromorphic computers or visual storage
> systems.

